# New train in South Africa



## CHamilton (Nov 6, 2012)

Interesting that this 100 mph train is billed as "high-speed."



> All Aboard South Africa's High-Speed Train
> 
> The Gautrain links Johannesburg, the country's economic and business hub, and Pretoria, its political capital. With speeds of up to 100 mph, it is a smooth, swift, clean and chilly ride (complete with American-style air conditioning). And it's a safe ride, which is particularly important for a place like Johannesburg, known locally as Joburg, which has had a reputation for crime.
> 
> ...


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 6, 2012)

Yeah, I just heard about it on NPR, and was very surprised when they said "High Speed" and "100 MPH" in the same paragraph! The NER just past it stops at KIN gets up to a "slow speed" of 110 MPH!


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Nov 7, 2012)

Dosen't sound high-speed to me. Now some American trains are even faster, not just more comfortable!


----------



## johnny.menhennet (Nov 7, 2012)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Dosen't sound high-speed to me. Now some American trains are even faster, not just more comfortable!


Well it's a big improvement for them, regardless.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Nov 7, 2012)

johnny.menhennet said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> > Dosen't sound high-speed to me. Now some American trains are even faster, not just more comfortable!
> ...


I've never visited South Africa, so I don't know.


----------



## jamesontheroad (Nov 10, 2012)

The Gautrain rolling stock is based on a fairly commonplace British EMU, namely the Electrostar. Strangely they've decided to squeeze in 3+2 seating in standard class (pic: 


 ) which seems mighty strange for a train serving passengers going to/from the international airport.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Nov 13, 2012)

I should have recongnized it! I knew that it didn't look like an African design! But seriously, an Electrostar with 3-2 seating is way worse than American trains!


----------



## Nathanael (Nov 17, 2012)

The "standard" trains in South Africa are narrow gauge, on curvy routes, and have truly low average speeds.


----------



## George Harris (Nov 24, 2012)

I think the South African trains on their 3'-6" = 1067 mm gauge track are about the same width as standard British equipment. South African speed limits are so far as I know on the order of 60 mph or less.

To have 3+2 seating on South African or standard British equipment either one is about the same as trying to stuff 3+2 seating into a bus.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Nov 24, 2012)

George Harris said:


> I think the South African trains on their 3'-6" = 1067 mm gauge track are about the same width as standard British equipment. South African speed limits are so far as I know on the order of 60 mph or less.
> 
> To have 3+2 seating on South African or standard British equipment either one is about the same as trying to stuff 3+2 seating into a bus.


If you are correct, that is going to be very uncomfortable!


----------

